# Nirvana - White Rhino, Maui Waui



## Cannabiscotti (Dec 2, 2008)

I just picked up some white rhino and maui waui from nirvana seeds and i'm getting anxious to get them going-- anybody growing these right now? pics?

....i can't wait!!


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 2, 2008)

Ohhh yeah,
   I like your choices there. I am very partial to maui waui . 
Someone will have it in a grow sooner or later.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------

